# VSP3C 2 {{{D34THROW}}}



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's my precious baby that i been looking after for 4-5 months since i got it. Hope you guyz like it  

Fully Dump









19 inch









Top Secret Front Bar









Custom 20 inch









20 inch









Full Ztuned Kit + 20 inch









Few bit and pieces of carbonfibre


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Its amazing.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely! :drool:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont like it,as the wheels are too big and too bling,there is too much ugly stickers,which make no sence......

PS: Why putting on Nürburgring stickers,when the car has never seen the ring


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

agree with Evolution, think you have gone too far and too bling. would prefer the bonett painted and leave the vents carbon but as long as your happy bet it gets alot of attention in America


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i really like that mate and its different which is good as you see so many gtr's which have to follow the same trend


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Kinda agree with Evolution, not keen on the stickers and really disklike the massive wheels - To bling for me. But other than that car looks clean, well looked after and good example of a 34.

From what I can see of the engine as well that looks very nice.


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

20's make baby Jesus cry


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> PS: Why putting on Nürburgring stickers,when the car has never seen the ring



this is actually one of the seven deadly sins you know, see below


* 1 Lust (Latin, luxuria)
* 2 Gluttony (Latin, gula)
* 3 Greed (Latin, avaritia)
* 4 Sloth (Latin, acedia)
* 5 Wrath (Latin, ira)
* 6 Envy (Latin, invidia)
* 7 Pride (Latin, superbia)
* 8 Sticking a Ring sticker on a car that hasn't been to the Ring (Latin, Noringwannabeeus)


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Just cruising through here...

How many front bars do you have?

I see a:

Standard GT-R
Standard GT-R V-Spec
Top Secret
Z-Tune

You just change em according to which style suits you that day?



Also you have a NISMO set of skirts, and a Nismo Rear bar as well as the standard pieces.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Those wheels are pure porn! Sweet ride, I like it.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice car

I really have a thing with chrome on R34, especially when they are Work rims, Allthough I would have opted for one size smaller.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

NICE! something different.... only in america! us brits can be a bit conservative sometimes, l like very much, good to be a bad ass now and again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I love your car! Not a big fan of bling wheels but they look good on your car 

Is the frontlip carbonfiber? If not... paint it, the will look lower and more aggresive


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

thats not america. judging by the plates.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sick ride man. I'm not that fond of the Chrome rims but the ones in picture 8 are nice.

How much BHP you got.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's one lokker you have there mate:thumsup: Although I would have gone for more "racing style" rims, but that's just taste


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm thinking more like Australia or New Zealand where he's from


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his in Oz not the USA


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Outstanding m8 the car is awesome it takes a big pair of nuts to put 20s on a skyline as i always thought it affected the ride quality but u pulled it off nice 1:bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the Work Meisters, look clean. Let me have your 19 Work Meisters if you do not need them anymore.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lovin it!!!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, comeon guys, give the man a break, its just like how Nissan brought out the NUR for the R34... to celebrate its succcesses at the ring. The Nissan GTR name associates it closely with the ring, especially now with the R35 setting crazy fast times at the ring... so i guess its just highlighting that... 

Yep definitly looks like aussie plates... personally i like it plain without stickers, and painted bonnet but nevertheless a very very nice car u got there!!! gives me an idea what my white R34 wud look like with the z-tune bonnet... but looks like ill need the z-tune front to go with it, as the standard one makes it look too rounded.. uke:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


> Those wheels are pure porn! Sweet ride, I like it.


Absolutly love the wheels, gives the car a bling look , which can be great for what you use it, defo no use for the track, but wtf.

Take off the stickers , they look hideous . . . .


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Western Australia


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks great mate. Not subtle and definitely a headturner!! Stunning with the z-tune kit!!

guys, think the pictures show a progress from start to where he is now - not one switching between three sets of front bars and rims....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If someone has said to me i've seen a White R34 on 20" chromes i would have said "bet it was hideous", but having seen the photos i think this car is pure sex. 

I'm also not a fan of stickers, but you clearly try new stuff on the car all the time and i'm sure you'll either decide to keep or lose them.

Ignore some peoples derogortory comments on here, everyone has their own tastes and afterall if everyone had the same tastes i'd never get a shag (and i do, occasionally lol)


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Car looks sweet mate.

Also what have you done with the VSpecII bonnet?

Tony


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Brilliant Work!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Nice!*

Very nice indeed. From the pics I take it you dont really drive too much on the 20's, are they for shows?

Think everyone would like to see engine pics now with how much power youre putting out and what you did to put 20's on and how you find the drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments boyz, anyway i already know will get some funny comment but anyway is life. Like you said everyone got their own taste so have to be something different. As for the power the internals are stock, i didnt dyno the car because im happy as it is. The 20 inch i only use it sometimes, not everyday rims . They only good for cruising and show, the handling is different when you used the 20 inch and not for track for sure unless you got a good set up suspension and body work for long run. Im happy with the 20 inch because their are forged and lighter compare to those bling bling wheels 20 inch. As for the bonnet i still got them, planning to sale it. Here's the pic of the engine bay. Is not a heavily modified just to let you boyz know, just a simple engine bay only


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

May I ask what Greddy radiator it is that you use?


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the model number for the radiator {12023706}, they are trust aluminium


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

how much you looking to sell the stock bonnet for?


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah i like it alot, a brake from the norn... Respect dude, enjoy...:bowdown1:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Let me know how much you want for the bonnet when you wana sell it.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## (0o)---(o0) (Aug 5, 2007)

wow what a car mate!


----------

